# dirty car + hfe = excellent finish



## Twistedgti (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok so this is my 1st time with any rinseless was and after reading so many mixed reviews I had no idea what to expect. Sorry for the lack of pictures, I did take some but it was dark when I finished and I currently don't have a photobucket etc account.

I live in se London and the car is quite often parked under trees. I usually wash the car when visiting friends and family as I cant even park outside my flat let alone use a hose so hfe was made for this situation.

The car is a mkiv golf in bright green pearl and to say it was dirty is an understatement! It had not been cleaned for just under 2 months, and had a lot of white residue from from touching up, wet sanding and using rubbing compound on 3 stone chips, about 8 medium scratches, a nasty key mark and wetsanding and using rubbing compound on the new paint on my smooth tailgate and spoiler that had orange peel and had not been touched since I sprayed them.

I decided to go with 1 capfull (about 10.5ml) per 5l of water, although I did 3 caps in 15l so I could fill a 1l spray bottle as a pre spray, I filled it from the bucket so the ratio was identical and would not weaken or strengthen the main wash. I only used 1 bucket with grit guard and a meguiars microfiber wash mitt.

I started by spraying and agitating the alloys with AG wheel cleaner, then rinsing with water from a hand held pressure sprayer. I the sprayed the car with the pre spray of hfe, I then used some decorators towel (like kitchen roll but much softer) to remove as much of the residue from wetsanding as I figured this would just float in the wash bucket and spread all over the car. I then used the wash mitt with the hfe mix in the bucket, starting with the roof, then the upper half of both sides, the bonnet, tailgate, lower sides, front then rear bumpers. I cleaned quite large areas before drying, it left no smears at all, intact the sun popped out a couple of times and some areas dried on there own with no smearing, also the drying towel was new and left some smears which naturally dried and left no smears. then once finished with the bucket I used the wheel brush in the mix in the bucket, with a light prespray to make sure the AG wheel cleaner was completely rinsed off. 
The water in the wash bucket was literally black and the grit guard seemed to do its job very well.
I then used gtechniq p1 by hand to finish, mainly where the repairs were done as light was fading fast, I used the hfe prespray to remove the residue which did leave smears as indeed this is not its intended use, but it did clean well. I then used gtechniq g4 to polish all glass followed by g5 reppelant. Lastly I gave it a nice coat of AG HD wax and the results were amazing!!! I have always used the AG HD wax as it lasts soo much longer than anything else I have tried and as I did not get to wash the car often before discovering hfe this was important to me. The gtechniq products were also a 1st for me and results were outstanding from all. The tailgate was transformed from looking matt to blending in perfectly (for a diy paint job).
The entire car has a deep shine and I will certainly be using hfe from now on. 
After reading others issues with hfe I certainly did not expect the results I got and am very happy with it. I can not think of a single negative in my experience with hfe and can only think that the poor results some users have had is in the ratio, as said I used 31.5ml in 15 l of water which is only slightly weaker than the chemical guys reccomend.
If I get a chance I will try and add some pics to show the results.


----------

